

Rate my startup: Server Impulse (web based monitoring) - koenb

I am creating a web based monitoring tool for Windows servers.<p>It works like this: A small agent collects status information about your Windows server (cpu, events, updates, etc.), Server Impulse displays this information in your online dashboard and sends you alerts (by e-mail, sms and rss).<p>Please let me know what you think about my project. I really appreciate it.<p>http://www.serverimpulse.com
======
jdee
Looks good but its virtually identical to serverdensity.com , which also
monitors windows servers in a similar manner.

~~~
koenb
Yes, you are correct. When I thought of this idea a year ago, Server Density
only monitored Linux servers. Recently they also added support for Windows
servers.

Server Impulse is more tailored towards system administrators (it includes
events logs, updates that are available and services running), where Server
Density seems to be more tailored towards web server administrators.

Thanks for your comment!

------
stackthat
It's no big deal but use a professional voice-over (costs about $500) in your
video, it'll look much more professional.

